# Need help-Breeding pair keep producing infertile eggs?



## djmman80 (Nov 1, 2011)

My two breeding pair of cockatiels keep laying infertile eggs. I bought the pair from a friend who also breeds exotic birds. He said they are both under 6 years of age. The male(Baily) is a wild cockatiel and the femaile(Creame) is a hand fed. They are perfect together- afftectionate and great when it comes to nesting. The only problem is they keep laying infertile eggs. I have whitnessed the two mating and it looks like he is making a connection and he mates with her a couple of times a day up until the first egg is layed. They have plenty of food and I try to give fruits but they are picky and will only eat seed. Not sure what else I can do?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Do you know if either (especially the male) was ever medicated? Treatments such as Doxycycline can cause infertility with some males.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Are there bent feathers quite long if so you could try trimming them that might help


----------



## djmman80 (Nov 1, 2011)

NO- the birds were never medicated. I thought maybe the perch was to high so I lowered it right now they are sitting on 6 eggs 1st one was laid last Wendsday, I will keep them and check next week- just not sure why they keep having infertile eggs- it looks like the mating is succseful.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*they are sitting on 6 eggs 1st one was laid last Wendsday,*
--------------------------------------------------

What is the date of the first egg? Are you positive you have a pair and not a pair of females laying? Same sexed birds will mate.

Can you post pix's of your birds?


----------

